# Dexter



## MFDC12 (Sep 25, 2010)

So, anyone like dexter? the new season starts up in 2 days!
personally only read book 1 and part of book 2, but i need to finish.


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 25, 2010)

Just FYI, the first book was pretty good, the second book was okay, and the third book went off the rails into the supernatural.

Also, some very critical people in the show are not present in the later books.  No spoilers, but that's the best I can explain it.


----------



## pitman (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm very excited for season 5


Spoiler: Spoiler for season 4



Thank god Rita is gone, I didn't see that coming


Last season John Lithgow performance was great.

Never read the books but I'll probably get to them when the show ends,


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 25, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> Just FYI, the first book was pretty good, the second book was okay, and the third book went off the rails into the supernatural.
> 
> Also, some very critical people in the show are not present in the later books.  No spoilers, but that's the best I can explain it.
> 
> ...



wasn't it? season 4 was my favorite for sure. i got chills at the thanksgiving dinner scene


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 26, 2010)

It's tonight! Can't wait. That show is awesome, and I can't wait to see what happens after the events of the season 4 finale.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 26, 2010)

I think Dexter is the best series I´ve ever watched. It´s intriguiging in the fact that I´m constantly trying to imagine what it would be like to be a psychopath like him. And the fact that he tries so hard to be ´normal´ makes him almost adorable.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 28, 2010)

so, what did everyone think of the premier? 
i think it will be a good season, but i think it will be hard to top 4. after not liking 2 as much as the 1st and almost despising 3 i had low hopes for 4, but i was proven wrong, so who knows, i might like this best


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 28, 2010)

Loved it.

Also, I think I saw a tear.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 28, 2010)

Was pretty sweet. 



Spoiler



What was that place he torched, if it was his shed wouldn't that be a bit suspicious to the fbi?


----------



## tenshinoneko (Sep 28, 2010)

what?! i didnt know there was a book xD


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 29, 2010)

tenshinoneko said:
			
		

> what?! i didnt know there was a book xD



theres actually 4, soon to be 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 5 haha


----------



## Gore (Oct 2, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Was pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Major plot spoiler:


Spoiler



It's the shipping crate that he was found in, the place where his mom was killed and he and Brian were left in her blood 2 inches thick for three days.



I am kinda iffy about the new season's first episode.. it started off bad, then got interesting, then strayed off into mediocre.
Hopefully it gets back into the rhythm next week


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2010)

My friend kept telling me to watch it so I "obtained" Seasons 1-4 and I'm on Season 4 right now. Absolutely fantastic show.

Season 3 was probably the weakest so far and my favorite has to be probably Season 1. I just love it. It's like part CSI, part American Psycho, all awesome. Character development is really good here and the mind games between characters are really good. Only thing that annoys me is a few subplots they layout that don't really have any relevance to the main story and don't really come back again.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 5, 2010)

I miss that Afro american cop that used to bug Dexter all the time XD that Dexter headbutt was priceless...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 5, 2010)

Told the wife she couldn't watch the opener till she finished the last season last ep first.

Last ep did NOT amuse her, but yeah I was a bit bummed too.

I have seen 5 01 and 02 thus far as I type. Same excellent writing as always (the show I refer to I have read no books).

I consider Dexter to be about the best TV show I have seen in decades. It keeps you coming back.


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 9, 2010)

Icealote said:
			
		

> I miss that Afro american cop that used to bug Dexter all the time XD that Dexter headbutt was priceless...



Quinn seems to be making himself the same pain in Dexter's ass that Doakes was, which could lead to similar character dynamics.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 9, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it will go the way that Doakes led to. Quinn got in Dexter's case both season 3 and 4, but he is starting to dig around too. Who knows.

For the record, im glad doakes 



Spoiler



died. hated him with a passion


----------



## antwill (Oct 9, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> 0ddity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It happened in 2007, surely you don't need spoiler tags...


----------



## joshbean39 (Oct 9, 2010)

i love how he gets rid of the bodies


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 9, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so? its not like everyone has seen the show..


----------



## antwill (Oct 9, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they haven't seen a 5 year old show by now do you think they'll bother to watch it any time soon? I can understand not having seen season 4, but not even seeing season 1...


----------



## Nikolay (Oct 9, 2010)

I watch Dexter every Monday; not subscribed to showtime.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 9, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> If they haven't seen a 5 year old show by now do you think they'll bother to watch it any time soon? I can understand not having seen season 4, but not even seeing season 1...



season 2, and what about people like guild who just started? hell, my sister only watched season 1 last year. not everyone starts to watch shows at the same time.

same argument goes for games.

say i spoiled the twist to bioshock for you (i dont know if you have played it but if you have pretend you didnt). you would be pissed, wouldnt you? even though its a 3 year old game plenty of people haven't played it.

sorry if i offended you by using spoiler tags. just thought it would be nice for people who haven't watched all of the seasons.


----------



## antwill (Oct 10, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a twist?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And no, you didn't offend, I was just wondering why you used it. Also I wouldn't care if you spoilt Bioshock, as there's more to it than just the storyline alone. And if people were so worried about spoiling games for people "The cake is a lie" wouldn't be a meme now would it?


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 10, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ok, i apologize if i was being snappy.

also the cake is a lie is a spoiler? haha never knew that


----------



## antwill (Oct 10, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> oh ok, i apologize if i was being snappy.
> 
> also the cake is a lie is a spoiler? haha never knew that


Not so much a major spoiler, but well, it kinda is. It does ruin one of the better jokes in the game at least.


----------

